# Looking for a Amp Tech - Ottawa



## guitarcrazy (May 7, 2009)

Anyone know of a good amp tech in Ottawa?
Having some extreme hum issues with my 75 Fender Twin Reverb. 
I am fairly new to Ottawa and have not found my amp guy yet. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

nonreverb is your guy. He'll sort you out no doubt.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

iaresee said:


> nonreverb is your guy. He'll sort you out no doubt.


Thanks Ian!
I can help you out...you can contact me via my website www.toneonwheels.com.


----------



## guitarcrazy (May 7, 2009)

thanks for your help, Ian 
I will make contact shortly... 
D


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I've had Richard do a repair on one of my amps as well. Great service and reasonable price.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Worth it just to see that wall of Leslies


----------

